# GSD Loosing Tail Hair



## mckengram (Dec 28, 2010)

We took our beautiful but shedding GSD to our regular groomer for a bath and brush out. When he returned to my dismay they had shedded out all of his tail and there was not one matt or knot in the tail as we brush him several times per week. It looks like a Whippet Tail. Ouch! I am not returning to the groomer. However, it has been about 8 weeks and I see little or no growth coming back. What could be the problem? Perhaps I am blaming the groomer when there is another condition or problem that may have caused this issue. Anyone have advice on this. My beautiful GSD looks ridiculous with his tail like this. He has been on a diet of Taste of the Wild Bison and Venison since a we got him at 4 months and he is now 3.5 years old. Could it be diet? His coat looks like he is in a shed all the time these days. Also using Frontline due to the ticks we have in our area and he was diagnosed with Lyme when he was 6 months old? Any suggestions, thoughts or information you can share?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to you.

I blame the groomer too! What was that groomer thinking?! I'd be livid.
The diet you are feeding is fine, I would add in some salmon oil(up to 4000mg daily)along with 400iu of vitamin E. You can also give some canned jack mackarel on top of the kibble.


----------



## mckengram (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, I am livid. His tail was gorgeous and when I came home from work and saw it I told my husband what the heck were they thinking it will take me 4 years to grow that back. I will try what you suggest. TKS


----------

